# Humidor Trouble, Mold or??



## robcrees84 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am hoping you can help me get my humidor under control and advise whether my sticks are ruined or not.

I've attached several images showing whats going on. 

It's a Savoy box, I have 2 boveda 72% bags in it and a digital hygro reading 76 Degrees F and 72% humidity.

The box itself has this moldy looking growth in one area. Then, I have several sticks developing a white film on them. I don't believe this is good.

How do i salvage? Do i wipe off the cigars with a cloth and then leave them in a bag to then deal with the box? I was reading about wiping the box with an alcohol solution then reseasoning?

Any thoughts are appreciated.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh man. Yeah, toss anything that has mold in the foot; hard to tell, but if that's blue mold, I would toss everything. 

If it's white, you can wipe down the sticks that have it on the outside, toss anything that has it on the foot or has a lot of mild growing. 

The sticks you save, I would put them in a ziplock and just leave the bag open for a day or two to let them shed some extra moisture. 

Use everclear to wipe down the box and let it dry thoroughly. Don't use a solution to season. 

Switch to Boveda 65's. You'll have better burn, better flavor, and avoid the mold problems.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I have been told by someone much more Cigar knowledgeable *MOLD IS GREEN*, some of that white stuff is your Cigars giving off Amonia. Normally seen at the open end of your Cigar, as it can not release throught the *CAP.*


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Mold is furry, plume is crystalline in structure. StogieNinja is right that temp and humidity makes sense why you found that, unfortunate but good learning lesson.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> I have been told by someone much more Cigar knowledgeable *MOLD IS GREEN*, some of that white stuff is your Cigars giving off Amonia. Normally seen at the open end of your Cigar, as it can not release throught the *CAP.*


Not all mold is green, there's blue, white and black as well. In this case it's white mold. Plume is also white which is what you'd like to ideally strive. From my experience Plume can't be wiped away but mold can. I agree with other suggestions that once it hits the foot I'd toss the stick. If there is mold in the humidor that also needs to cleaned up. Use freezer ziploc bags or a food safe plastic container that is air tight with either beads or boveda packs while you keep an eye on the infected sticks and out of your humidor while it's cleaned up and possibly re-seasoned. I would suggest dropping down to 69% Boveda packs if you like your sticks on the wet side (I prefer 65%-67%). Anything over 70%rh is asking for mold issues.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Your temp is high so humidity needs to be lowered. Go with 65% RH and try to lower temp if possible. I have seen nice plume dustings and it appears you have white mold. Throw away the sticks with mold in the feet and wipe down the others. 

I have had super success with 65/65. Good luck


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> I have been told by someone much more Cigar knowledgeable *MOLD IS GREEN*, some of that white stuff is your Cigars giving off Amonia. Normally seen at the open end of your Cigar, as it can not release throught the *CAP.*


Sorry brother, there are more colors of mold than just green.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Whoever told you to use 75% packs did you wrong.
I've had no problems with the 65's. knock on cedar

Time to regroup, Rob. Chin up.
You'll get solid advice from the guys here.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Now my curiosity is making me scratch my head as once in a while I see with I will discribe as a white poweredy substance on the outside of the wrapper. The substance is on the cigar wrapper is says whipped off with a cloth. I have been told for years it is amonia that is still in the Ccigars being released. Never smelled the substance, so I have no idea what it smells like.

Ideas?


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Plume is spread out with a whitish crystal look. Mold is usually concentrated in one area. The pic he showed of the foot is mold


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

Man I'm sorry that is heartbreaking! This is why I don't take off my cellos unless it's in my smoking humidor which is always kept 63-65. I have Boveda 72 as well but only because 69 is always sold out when I go to buy!


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Whoever told you to use 75% packs did you wrong.
> I've had no problems with the 65's. knock on cedar
> 
> Time to regroup, Rob. Chin up.
> You'll get solid advice from the guys here.


I've been using 75% Boveda in my two 50 count humidors during the winter months (super dry/cold here in WI) for nearly 7 years now, and so far I've been ok (hygrometer reads 67% to at most 72%)...Maybe my luck will run out...Thinking about dropping it to either 72%, or stick with my 69% all year :hmm:


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

welborn said:


> Man I'm sorry that is heartbreaking! This is why I don't take off my cellos unless it's in my smoking humidor which is always kept 63-65. I have Boveda 72 as well but only because 69 is always sold out when I go to buy!


Truth be told if I cannot get them off 1 of the bidding sites - I'll then check out either amazon, or ebay...There's usually some reasonable deals.


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

FMichael said:


> Truth be told if I cannot get them off 1 of the bidding sites - I'll then check out either amazon, or ebay...There's usually some reasonable deals.


I keep my fingers crossed on the 72...my hope is that with cellos on they absorb humidity slower. Hoping the end result is lowering the humidity a they absorb a touch.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

FMichael said:


> I've been using 75% Boveda in my two 50 count humidors during the winter months (super dry/cold here in WI) for nearly 7 years now, and so far I've been ok (hygrometer reads 67% to at most 72%)...Maybe my luck will run out...Thinking about dropping it to either 72%, or stick with my 69% all year :hmm:


And that's great since it works for you. I like the way my sticks smoke between 63 and 66. Just my personal preference.
Anything over 68 never burned well for me.
I use tupperdores and coolers (HF beads), and don't have to fight with the numbers like some do with wood.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

First off I am not flaming anyone but honestly I see *ZERO* reason to remove Cigar from Cellophane Wrappers. Because cigar will & do age in cellophane. I recently got some Torpedo from Cigar Bid that must have been sitting in a wearhouse for a long time as the cellophane was almost *NON-TRANSPERENT*.

The white stiff I had on the outside of several stick recently was like I said removed with a dray paper towel, and has not returned. So I think I am safe and it is ammonia leaking out of the Cigars.

I know that's D some time the first 1/4-1/2 inch of a Cigar can be bitter. Ask the expert once at the local B & M why, he replied it is the las of the amonia leaching out.

Like I said keep your Cellophance on your Smoke until you are going to light them up. As you may experence less problems.

Speaking of Boveda's I use 72% bercause I am in a VERY HOT DRY CLIMATE with Tempetures in the summer months of 100 Degrees Plus for over 100 DAYS. Our Winter are Cold and my Heat Pump in the Winter plus the Hot summer months suck moisture our of the air.

May the next time I buy Boveda do the 65%, or 69% to see if they work any better.


----------

